# Introduction & question



## FrankP (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all!

I own an '04 Vitesse (white, grey & black) - love it!!

I'm no rodie. I do tri's. I live in the St. Louis area.

Question - does anyone know where I can get my hands on an '04 catalog or Vitesse owners manual? Don't have an urgent need - just want them. ;-) 

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you tried contacting Orbea USA? They're pretty quick in response.


----------



## FrankP (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Yeah, I did (should have mentioned that in my original post) I'll try them again...

Thanks!

Frank


----------

